# 8.0 Release Install Problem



## RunnerFL (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm running into a really odd issue here trying to install 8.0 Release on a machine.  It seems to not like hard drives installed on a secondary IDE controller.

Here's my system:
Intel 2.8Ghz P4
2GB Ram
ad0 - 250gb Drive
ad1 - 250gb Drive
ad2 - CD/DVD drive
ad3 - 250gb Drive

During install I've selected to use all of each drive when creating slices.  ad0 is broken up into 5 partitions [/, swap, /tmp, /var and /usr].  ad1 has 1 partition, /home, and ad3 also only has 1 partition, /storage.

Once I choose to start the install, format partitions, etc, I get the error "Error mounting /mnt/dev/ad3s1d on /mnt/storage : No such file or directory".  I get this error regardless of what I call the mount, regardless of what hard drive is in that position and I even get the error when the drive is in ad2 instead of ad3.  

Does FreeBSD 8.0 not like hard drives on a secondary controller?

I'm able to install 7.2 on this exact same hardware without issue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

ad2 can't be cdrom. cd-rom/dvd-rom are *acd[red]X[/red]* (where X is 0 and up, depending on how many cdrom/dvd-roms you have)

I think you did mistake somewhere.... and didn't notice it.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2009)

You can either switch to the console on (I think) ttyv4 and `# mkdir /mnt/storage`, or you can just not set a mount point in sysinstall and take care of it after you reboot into your installation with your standard tools (bsdlabel(8), newfs(8), et al).


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ad2 can't be cdrom. cd-rom/dvd-rom are *acd[red]X[/red]* (where X is 0 and up, depending on how many cdrom/dvd-roms you have)
> 
> I think you did mistake somewhere.... and didn't notice it.



Thanks, but I also said:

"I even get the error when the drive is in ad2 instead of ad3."


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

RunnerFL said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I also said:
> 
> "I even get the error when the drive is in ad2 instead of ad3."



read my post again


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> You can either switch to the console on (I think) ttyv4 and `# mkdir /mnt/storage`, or you can just not set a mount point in sysinstall and take care of it after you reboot into your installation with your standard tools (bsdlabel(8), newfs(8), et al).



I was thinking that too, your advice backs up what I was thinking.  Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> read my post again



I did...

I've tried it with the HDD in both Secondary Master and Secondary Slave.  And with the CD/DVD as Secondary Master and Secondary Slave, same result.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2009)

RunnerFL said:
			
		

> I was thinking that too, your advice backs up what I was thinking.  Thanks!



When I use sysinstall, I use it for as little as possible.  It's just much easier to poke a super basic install on, reboot into it, and then manage all the fiddly stuff, like additional storage.

If I were in your shoes, though, I think I would just gconcat(8) ad1 & ad3 and mount the resulting blob on /home.  Or go whole hog and dump them into a zpool for /home.  killasmurf86 is pretty much our own master & champion of zfs on freebsd.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> killasmurf86 is pretty much our own master & champion of zfs on freebsd.



That was funny. lol


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

RunnerFL said:
			
		

> I did...
> 
> I've tried it with the HDD in both Secondary Master and Secondary Slave.  And with the CD/DVD as Secondary Master and Secondary Slave, same result.



pleas show me output of `$ ls dev`


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> pleas show me output of `$ ls dev`



I'd be happy to, if I could get it installed...

The point here is I can't get it installed because it won't format partitions on the the drive on the secondary IDE controller.

When I try the install again I'll only create a slice on the drive and no partitions and see what happens.


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

and again...  7.2 installs perfectly so what's changed with 8.0?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

ah.... this is what happend when you answer like 6 threads in paralle.
Try freebsd usb flash.... 
If nessavery disconnect CDROM 


ALSO you can use 7.2 CD or even 6.0 CD to install 8.0


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ah.... this is what happend when you answer like 6 threads in paralle.
> Try freebsd usb flash....
> If nessavery disconnect CDROM
> 
> ...




So you're saying the 8.0 DVD won't let you setup a hard drive on the same controller as the CD/DVD drive?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

see handbook 2-11 figure

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/using-sysinstall.html#OPTIONS
all you need to do is change release name to 8.0-RELEASE and install freebsd over ftp


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

RunnerFL said:
			
		

> So you're saying the 8.0 DVD won't let you setup a hard drive on the same controller as the CD/DVD drive?



No, i'm just trying to solve this problem as quickly as possible... with methods that I can figure out


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> see handbook 2-11 figure
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/using-sysinstall.html#OPTIONS
> all you need to do is change release name to 8.0-RELEASE and install freebsd over ftp



I know how to do it, I'm asking why!  Why won't the 8.0 DVD let me install 8.0?  Isn't that what it's supposed to do??


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

Because Software and Hardware have BUGS


OK here's link


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Because Software and Hardware have BUGS



It's not a hardware issue...


----------



## RunnerFL (Nov 29, 2009)

If anyone else has input other than giving me some smart ass answer pointing me to the wikipedia page for software bug I'd appreciate it.

If you don't want to help, don't reply.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I did answer your question, didn't I...

Anyway, I'm sorry, didn't want to piss you off.
So what are the problems preventing you from installing freebsd alternative way?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 29, 2009)

geom_bsd.ko and two others fixed a problem that
might be similar. Search the forums for that
thread and there is a chance it may fix it.
I don't have the whole picture so cannot be sure.
(The whole picture about the OP problem. I understand
how to load geom_* (3) at the "esc to loader prompt"
from the other thread describing those three as a
solution there).


----------



## deepdish (Nov 29, 2009)

RunnerFL said:
			
		

> I'm running into a really odd issue here trying to install 8.0 Release on a machine.  It seems to not like hard drives installed on a secondary IDE controller.
> 
> Here's my system:
> Intel 2.8Ghz P4
> ...



In a general sense, I have the same issue as you. I wanted to install 8.0-RC# on a USB drive, but it would fail (fresh install or upgrading). However the same configuration would work on 7.2-RELEASE and STABLE. Now that 8.0-RELEASE it out, I am able to install it without issues. :q

In regards to your situation, since the fresh install method isn't working well, have you considering upgrading via make buildworld ?
For a newbie, it looks overwhelming but it's not too bad. I tend to get annoyed with the mergemaster process, but otherwise it's fine.
For the HOWTO on this, I have seen quiet a bit of informative posts on the process. Otherwise, the handbook has the steps and some details to each step:


```
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html
```


----------



## RunnerFL (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, so it took me a while to get around testing some more and I still can't get 8.0 installed.

I tried installing 7.2, which went just fine, and then upgrading to 8.0 via source, csup.

After running make buildworld and then building and installing a new kernel I rebooted.  My reboot stopped with the following error.


```
THE FOLLOWING FILE SYSTEMS HAD AN UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY:
        ufs: /dev/ad2s1c (/storage), ufs: /dev/ad1s1d (/home)
Unknown error; help!
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
```

Then it forces me to single user mode where the file system is read only so I can't even edit /etc/fstab to remark out the entries for /storage and /home.

The system was running fine for a few days under 7.2.

Looks like I'm just stuck at 7.2...


----------



## Beastie (Dec 3, 2009)

RunnerFL said:
			
		

> Then it forces me to single user mode where the file system is read only so I can't even edit /etc/fstab to remark out the entries for /storage and /home.


Then make it read-write.
Check the filesystems (fsck -y). Then mount what you need manually (with the -u option for root) and edit /etc/fstab.


----------



## RunnerFL (Dec 3, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Then make it read-write.
> Check the filesystems (fsck -y). Then mount what you need manually (with the -u option for root) and edit /etc/fstab.



Right, got that.  But it doesn't explain why 8.0 refuses to install...


----------



## RunnerFL (Dec 4, 2009)

Tried a completely different PC earlier today with completely different drives, same issue.  I can't get 8.0 installed if I use any drive on the secondary controller...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 4, 2009)

The three .ko I mentioned on the previous page can
be loaded at "escape to loader prompt" if in
loader.conf cannot be yet done during the install.
(Another post(s) has syntax). Very much a guess*, but
maybe in sysinstall or whatever install/upgrade method
they could be loaded and fix the issues?  
* on my part.  No time to reread to check if I am
missing a key detail.


----------

